# Sure couldn't restore it for that....



## mickeyc (Jul 22, 2015)

http://rochester.craigslist.org/bik/5129003308.html

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Needs a serious re-paint but parts are worth that. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Jul 22, 2015)

Nice price for a nice bike.


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 23, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Needs a serious re-paint but parts are worth that. V/r Shawn




What is there about it you don't like?  Is it just the color?  Looks like it "might" be a Hornet?  Not sure of the year...'46?

Mike


----------



## bricycle (Jul 23, 2015)

Ba-107?  na, that would have the built in fender light.


----------



## slick (Jul 23, 2015)

Rare one year only Panther seat. 1954 i believe? Seat is worth a good $175.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2015)

mickeyc said:


> What is there about it you don't like?  Is it just the color?  Looks like it "might" be a Hornet?  Not sure of the year...'46?
> 
> Mike




Paint isn't even close to colors Schwinn used. Grips, pedals, seat aren't correct but easy fixes. Like I said you could either repaint or part and still be good on that deal though. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Jul 23, 2015)

great to see a bike that isnt your every day paint by numbers restore,bike really pops,classic case of someone doin to there bike what they wanted to,ive seen all the different color panthers a bunch of times,this bike is where the hobby is headed,think out a the box!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2015)

If the bike is a '46 it is neither a Panther nor a Hornet. Before about '52 Schwinn generally didn't identify the model on the guard. I have nothing against customized bikes which is what this is. The colors don't particularly suit me but to each his/her own. V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 23, 2015)

It is a skip tooth...that help at all on year?


Mike


----------



## vincev (Jul 23, 2015)

there are obvious wrong things on the bike but if you could talk a better deal and are not a collector it is kool.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 23, 2015)

I think it's a great looking bike as is,whether it has all the correct part's or not. Is being a "Bike Snob Purist" where this hobby is heading for? I guess I don't belong here because none of my bike's are 100% politicly correct.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2015)

tikicruiser said:


> I think it's a great looking bike as is,whether it has all the correct part's or not. Is being a "Bike Snob Purist" where this hobby is heading for? I guess I don't belong here because none of my bike's are 100% politicly correct.





I'm not sure were this came from. I'm pretty good at reading and comprehending what was posted, so I'm wondering if I need to read between the lines or something.


----------

